# TRIPLE D/Q



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Does anyone know FOR SURE the closing dates/fees/judges for Ouchita and Acadiana trials?

SM


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't think they know themselves...


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Call Lee Jolley and Donnie Fitzgerald.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Dink & Bobby Lane are judging Acadiana. Not Sure of the closing dates or fees. The fees and dates are "usually" in line with SLRC.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

All three events are now up and ready for entry on EE.

Acadiana's entry fee is $5 less than the others, can anyone confirm that?

SM


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I believe all three D&Q's are $65.00. I'll check tonight. I recieved my premium's last night, seems like they were all priced the same.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Yep, all three are the same price -$65.00. Good luck to all.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mark Sehon said:


> Yep, all three are the same price -$65.00. Good luck to all.


Jon Broussard told me Acadiana is $60 and thats whats on AKC. You have an Acadiana premium that says its $65?

SM


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Just got off the phone with Donnie Fitzgerald (Treas.) the fee is 65 not 60.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

rboudet said:


> Just got off the phone with Donnie Fitzgerald (Treas.) the fee is 65 not 60.


I just heard from Broussard again and he confirmed it is $60. Thats what he sent to AKC on their application.

Which is great since we have a bunch of entries to send them and we only charged $60!  

SM


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm looking at the premium right now. The price that they have listed is $65.00. Not sure what the price is??????????


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mark Sehon said:


> I'm looking at the premium right now. The price that they have listed is $65.00. Not sure what the price is??????????


It sounds like they are gonna get $65 from people who mail in their entries to the club and $60 from everyone that entered online. $60 is the real number because thats whats on the AKC application.

SM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

What Shayne said.

Better make sure the club checkbook is there so everyone who overpaid can get their $5 back! :lol: 

kg


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Shayne, are you going to handle Acadiana's Full Trial in Feb too? 

P S I still have their key to their Equipment trailer. I forgot to give it back after the Ouachita Trial. If they do their Full Trial in Acadiana and not the spillway, I'll give them their key back! :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Shayne, are you going to handle Acadiana's Full Trial in Feb too?
> 
> P S I still have their key to their Equipment trailer. I forgot to give it back after the Ouachita Trial. If they do their Full Trial in Acadiana and not the spillway, I'll give them their key back! :wink:


Yes we are... just waiting on it to get finalized with AKC before we set it up.

It looks like doing these non-EE events works pretty well. The online entry response is good. Its still easier on the secretary getting most of their entries in one envelope with one check.

SM


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Any news from today's events?


----------

